
Court: US seizure of Kim Dotcom’s millions and 4 jet skis will stand - compil3r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/court-us-seizure-of-kim-dotcoms-millions-and-4-jet-skis-will-stand/
======
HairyGing3r
Now i understand why Kim Dotcom loves Bitcoin so much

